# Rotwild R.R2 HT Carbon rahmen grosse M 18"



## Psyloman (29. November 2012)

350,- Euro​

*klick fotos zu vergrosern​*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



*Rotwild R.R2 HT Carbon
*
gebraucht Rahmen

*grosse M*

*Oberrohr ca 55cm center-center

Sitzrohr ca 47cm center-top

Steuerrohr mit Steuersatz ca 13,5cm*

Material: Channeltube UD Carbon by ADP

Lackierung: UD Carbon Fiat-Rotwild Team

*Mit Rahmen verkaufe ich:*

Rotwild Steuersatz 1,1/8"

Rotwild Sattelklemme (fur 31,6mm Sattelstutze)

Shimano XTR FD-M960 Umwerfer

*Komplett wiegt 1591g*

Rahmen mit Steurersatz (ohne Umwerfer und Sattelklemme)*wiegt1428g*​
Rahmen ist auf technisch sehr gut zustand

Optisch - sehen Sie auf die Fotos - keine risse, keine spurren

Auf dem Lack finden sie shaden: die Absplitterunge, die Kratzer


Privatverkauf - Keine Rucknahme oder Garantie

Konnen sie holen ab PL 66200 - 160km ab Berlin

Versandkosten nach Deutschland - 35Euro


​[/url]


----------



## Psyloman (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo
Da ist mein Rotwild rahmen zu verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Psyloman (24. März 2013)

Neue pris


----------

